# about mount_option at hal's fdi



## arli (Aug 13, 2011)

i want to enable some options at Hal, this is my config:

```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-arli-removeable.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
	<device>
	  <match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">
		<match key="volume.fstype" string="vfat">
		 <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.-m" type="string">666</merge>
		 <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.-M" type="string">777</merge>
		</match>
	  </match>
	</device>
</deviceinfo>
```

and like work fine at hal

```
$ lshal | grep "mount_option.-"

  volume.policy.mount_option.-M = '777'  (string)
  volume.policy.mount_option.-m = '666'  (string)
```

but still not work when mount (not 666 always 700):

```
$ ll /media/disk/
total 160
-rwx------  1 arli  arli      2  8 12 06:06 .windows-serial
drwx------  1 arli  arli  32768  5  9 17:53 Installer
```

mount by:


```
$ gvfs-mount -d /dev/da1s3
```

command "# hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes" response:


```
mount_point    = ''
mount_fstype   = ''
mount_options  = 'longnames	-u=1001	'
trying dir /media/disk
given_options[0] = 'longnames'
given_options[1] = '-u=1001'
allowed_options[0] = 'ro'
allowed_options[1] = 'noexec'
allowed_options[2] = 'noatime'
allowed_options[3] = 'longnames'
allowed_options[4] = 'shortnames'
allowed_options[5] = 'nowin95'
allowed_options[6] = '-u='
allowed_options[7] = '-g='
allowed_options[8] = '-m='
allowed_options[9] = '-M='
allowed_options[10] = '-L='
allowed_options[11] = '-D='
allowed_options[12] = 'large'
using action org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable for uid 1001, system_bus_connection :1.63
passed privilege
08:57:39.423 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.65'
7357: XYA creating /media/.hal-mtab~
7357: XYA closing /media/.hal-mtab~
7357: XYA done renaming /media/.hal-mtab~ to /media/.hal-mtab
7357: XYA released lock on /media/.hal-mtab-lock
pid 7357: rc=0 signaled=0: /usr/local/libexec/hal-storage-mount
08:57:39.956 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.64'
08:57:39.956 [I] hald_dbus.c:4106: No more methods in queue
08:57:39.959 [I] ci-tracker.c:212: Removing CICallerInfo object for :1.63
```

x( help me pls. its named "volume.policy.mount_option.-m" @ FreeBSD ?


----------



## arli (Sep 19, 2011)

as long long time, nobody help me...
so, update by me self.

my friend's pc mount the usb-disk by "thunar", but "xfce 4.8" @ FreeBSD, the mount function move from "exo" to "gio", so i want to set some options for mount, but gvfs-mount(gio) ignore the fdi file i guess!
because the gvfs-mount function by "gnome-mount", at gnome-mount the options in the /usr/local/etc/gconf/schemas/gnome-mount.schemas, so i try command-line mode to access the options value like gconf-editor, :e oh, its work.

for example:

```
$ gconftool-2 --type list --list-type=string \
  --set /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options \
  "[-m=666,longnames,-u=]"
```

ps: i hate gnome: if u can, do everything you self like KDE, else follow the rules pls! and i want say this for xfce now... x(


----------

